# [POLL] What GBATemp theme do you use?



## Dionicio3 (May 25, 2017)

I'm just wondering. I use the dark theme. I will also add to the poll if new themes come out.

(P.S. If this thread already existed, I couldn't find it, sorry)


----------



## Vipera (May 25, 2017)

Dark theme. Easier to the eye.


----------



## keven3477 (May 25, 2017)

Dark theme plus here.


----------



## frogboy (May 25, 2017)

i've used the light theme since i joined, switching now would feel weird


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 25, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Dark theme plus here.


Dark theme plus? Is that one of those themes you need a browser extension?


----------



## keven3477 (May 25, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Dark theme plus? Is that one of those themes you need a browser extension?


yes


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 25, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> yes


I'll add browser extension theme to the poll


----------



## DinohScene (May 25, 2017)

Always dark.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 25, 2017)

I use dark themes wherever they're available. I have a Stylish one for Facebook (actually I'm using the GreaseMonkey version because I cba to install another addon, but I digress)


----------



## JFlare (May 27, 2017)

totally the dark theme


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (May 27, 2017)

Dark, I prefer it more than white


----------



## fedehda (May 27, 2017)

Dark theme since I found it. But I always have troubles when switching into my work's programs. They have white background.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 27, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Dark theme since I found it. But I always have troubles when switching into my work's programs. They have white background.


wow that sucks


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2017)

I've been using the Dark theme for as long as I can remember


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2017)

White theme, the dark one has some problems with the smileys appearing with a white border around them last time I used it.
Plus I generally prefer bright themes.

(also, someone implement emoji on this board, please)


----------



## TheFlamingFurret (May 28, 2017)

I'm too much of an idiot to know that there were themes


----------



## nxwing (May 28, 2017)

I use tempStyle Dark ever since I've found it.


----------



## CitizenSnips (May 30, 2017)

The only right answer is dark


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 30, 2017)

This makes me sad and happy at the same time


----------



## GhostLatte (May 30, 2017)

Once you go with the black theme, you can't go back.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 25, 2017)

I'm just wondering. I use the dark theme. I will also add to the poll if new themes come out.

(P.S. If this thread already existed, I couldn't find it, sorry)


----------



## Yepi69 (May 30, 2017)

Dark all the way in...

Wait... I didn't mean-

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Enovale (May 30, 2017)

I used to always use light but recently I switched to dark cause it hurts my eyes at night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doughmay (May 30, 2017)

Just changed to black theme. I am changed.


----------



## erman1337 (Jun 3, 2017)

I use the light theme because the dark theme has uglier fonts. I don't know why they even make the CSS separte when they can just make the dark CSS override the white one


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 3, 2017)

I use dark theme as I really like how it looks with the blue


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 3, 2017)

erman1337 said:


> I use the light theme because the dark theme has uglier fonts. I don't know why they even make the CSS separte when they can just make the dark CSS override the white one


use stylish


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> use stylish


That's not really an option in mobile


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> That's not really an option in mobile


theres Stylish for the dolphin browser

idk about ios though


----------



## erman1337 (Jun 3, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> theres Stylish for the dolphin browser
> 
> idk about ios though


it's chrome or nothing


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> theres Stylish for the dolphin browser
> 
> idk about ios though


Yeah, but I bet some people don't want to download a whole other browser


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 3, 2017)

Light FTW. 
I'd use Dark, but some of the colors and gradients used don't go well with the grey and black backgrounds.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 3, 2017)

erman1337 said:


> it's chrome or nothing


rip then lol


----------



## erman1337 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hmm, maybe I could replace Chrome with Firefox on my mobile


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 3, 2017)

Dark theme is amazing.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 3, 2017)

RoseyDreamy said:


> (also, someone implement emoji on this board, please)



Fuck no.
Trolls will then spam them after every fucking letter.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 3, 2017)

The secret staff theme


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> The secret staff theme


Is there really a secret theme?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 3, 2017)

Hey @BORTZy  bb, can you delete that shitpost above you pls? <З


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Is there really a secret theme?


I'll never tell


----------



## Depravo (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Is there really a secret theme?


I can neither confirm nor deny.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 25, 2017)

I'm just wondering. I use the dark theme. I will also add to the poll if new themes come out.

(P.S. If this thread already existed, I couldn't find it, sorry)


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Is there really a secret theme?


yeah it's just pictures of nsfw spiderman images


----------



## Minox (Jun 3, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> The secret staff theme


It's great to have something that normies don't isn't it?


----------



## erman1337 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hmm, time to write an userscript for better dark theme & emojis >:3


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

erman1337 said:


> Hmm, time to write an userscript for better dark theme & emojis >:3


You can't change how emojis are handled I believe


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jun 3, 2017)

Dark theme master race.


----------



## erman1337 (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> You can't change how emojis are handled I believe


just replace them with images


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

erman1337 said:


> just replace them with images


Nah, that would be very annoying, emojis in general are annoying

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Depravo said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny.





Minox said:


> It's great to have something that normies don't isn't it?



Wew confirmed


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 3, 2017)

mods could add bubsy theme


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> mods could add bubsy theme


No


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> No


too bad already done


----------



## Minox (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Wew confirmed


Implying we've never messed with you before.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> too bad already done


If they wil add any theme, it would probably be different colors


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> If they wil add any theme, it would probably be different colors


already..
done


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

Minox said:


> Implying we've never messed with you before.


Shhhh, anything is real if you believe /s


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Fuck no.
> Trolls will then spam them after every fucking letter.


oh lol, I somehow forgot that would happen ._.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

RoseyDreamy said:


> oh lol, I somehow forgot that would happen ._.


How did you forget?


----------

